# Anyone friends with Malt Lover (Ralphie's Mom)?



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

If anyone on this site is personally friends with Malt Lover (Ralphie's Mom), could you please contact her by phone ASAP and alert her that a lady in Arizona found a white maltese. I hope she logs on her soon if not as the lady is planning on taking the dog to the Human Society on Monday (Precious Paws called and spoke with the lady who found a Maltese). Thanks!!!! We all have to stick together!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Perhaps Joe can send her an email to the email address she registered with.... ??


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Perhaps Joe can send her an email to the email address she registered with.... ??[/B]


Yeah, I was thinking about that too. I just sent her a PM with the girls phone number and asked her to let us know if she finds out since we're all going nuts over this.






















Ok-now I sent Joe a PM asking if he could possibley e-mail the address she registered with like suggested. I love that we have a place like this to go to and help people out. Pray for Ralphie!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Remember she was supposed to leave Phoenix today. She is traveling for business. If she is underway she might not have access to the internet until she gets to a Hotel or home. For once a cel phone would be of HUGE help.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Gena can you contact the person that found the Maltese and let her know what is going on with Ralphie? 



At least until Maltlover can be reached.



Thanks for the news!

Melanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just thought about something else. Could the lady who has the found maltese wait a little longer to bring him to the Humane Society ? Or maybe contact somebody who does maltese rescue in Phoenix ? Maybe somebody there could foster him until we get in contact again with Malt lover ?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

On another forum I was on for several years one of the members kept the other members' names, addresses, and phone numbers for emergency purposes (of course, it wasn't mandatory to do this), but over the years, they really came in handy during sickness and unfortunately death, and of course, only the one person had access to it and we started this years ago, when the internet didn't seem so threatening.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Just thought about something else. Could the lady who has the found maltese wait a little longer to bring him to the Humane Society ? Or maybe contact somebody who does maltese rescue in Phoenix ? Maybe somebody there could foster him until we get in contact again with Malt lover ?[/B]



Maybe someone else can try to call her? I don't know. I tried to explain I was trying to help someone, but she just didn't believe me. I do sound very young. I don't know if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe someone could email her a pic that she can compare Ralphie to?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve... Max and Rocky's Dad... offered to help. Don't know if she read his post and contacted him. He also does fostering.
I contacted him via e-mail but no response yet!
Oh how I pray this is Ralphie!
Hey ..just remembered..she said Ralphie was microchipped didn't she? that would have her info..


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

In her post it says Ralphie is microchipped, wouldnt the lady be able to take him and get him scanned and then they can contact the owner?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm confused. Didn't the woman who has the white dog say the dog had his phone number on a tag? But, I don't recall Ralphie's mom saying anything about a tag with her number - just the microchip. I sure hope it's Ralphie......

Cathy A


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'm confused. Didn't the woman who has the white dog say the dog had his phone number on a tag? But, I don't recall Ralphie's mom saying anything about a tag with her number - just the microchip. I sure hope it's Ralphie......
> 
> Cathy A[/B]



The lady who found the dog said he had a tag.. the number was hers for owner to contact.

Ralphie's mom said he had a tag on his harness plus microchipped.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Praying for little Raphie.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

The lady who found the dog said he had a tag.. the number was hers for owner to contact.

Ralphie's mom said he had a tag on his harness plus microchipped.
[/QUOTE]


Great!!!!!!! I sure hope it's him. I wish his mom would check in with us.

Cathy A


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> The lady who found the dog said he had a tag.. the number was hers for owner to contact.
> 
> Ralphie's mom said he had a tag on his harness plus microchipped.



Great!!!!!!! I sure hope it's him. I wish his mom would check in with us.

Cathy A
[/QUOTE]

Me too!! I am trying to stay up a bit longer to see if she checks in!! I had sent her a PM as well as contacted Steve.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IMG! I just read this! I am hoping and praying that this is Ralphie! What a miracle it would be!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> IMG! I just read this! I am hoping and praying that this is Ralphie! What a miracle it would be![/B]


 

oh my goodness...Hoping and praying this is him...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have been following this, but I'm so far away, I can offer no help ... however, I can ..........

BUMP

in the hope to spread this message!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Just thought about something else. Could the lady who has the found maltese wait a little longer to bring him to the Humane Society ? Or maybe contact somebody who does maltese rescue in Phoenix ? Maybe somebody there could foster him until we get in contact again with Malt lover ?[/B]


 



I've been a little out of commission today. Peg, my wife, managed to crush a finger in a door early this afternoon and we are in our second hospital of the day right now...







She will be fine but is having surgery right now to put the finger back together again.



It sounds very much like her dog was found and that is great news. We do Maltese rescue and would be happy to help, if anyone needs our help. I'm actually sitting in John C Lincoln hospital at this instant but we will be going home in about an hour and we will be at home and available all day tomorrow.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Steve, you & Peg sure are special people!

Thank you for following this & offering your help despite Peg's accident!

Hope Peg's surgery goes well & her recovery is very swift!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Can the lady that found the Maltese give you then name and number of the owner that's on the tag and you can call her? Maybe you can get in touch with her faster that way???


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'll probably not get up as early as normal tomorrow, but if my help is needed, contact me through this forums messaging tools and I will respond.



Or... here is another idea.

Joe also has my permission to give out whatever registration info I provided when I registered here to anyone needing help in this situation. I honestly don't remember what info was required to register







but we haven't moved or changed phone numbers in many years... so if I provided a number, it is still good. 3Maltmom and Mary from Maltese Rescue also have our contact info, if it is needed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

At last some Hope!!!!







Wouldn't it be the bestest, happiest wonderful thing if he was actually Ralphie and he got to go home!!!







I hope, I hope, I hope - praying and crossing my fingers and toes that all works out right.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've contacted Joe and if I don't hear will call Mary Palmer later to get your number , Steve. If that microchip can just be scanned it would give owners ID (God willing it is Malt Lovers ID) Maybe her vet also..not sure if that is included. Then maybe via vet..her family could be contacted...somebody who can contact her while she is 'on the road". if only we knew what hotel this all happened at!!! they'd have her contact info! 
When I saw this ad I was hopeful but with so little to go on was hesitant to get my hopes up..but now that it is a Maltese..with Tag... ..I am more hopeful.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I called the number in Az. and left a message but no one has returned my call. I am sure this person by now is getting a lot of phone calls. I also PM'd Ralphie's Mom with the information of the found dog, hopefully Ralphie, with the hopes that she would get it and act on it.

This will be a true miracle if this is Ralphie, and my gut tells me that it is.

There are a lot of people on here praying for a happy ending, but then that is not surprising.

Lynda


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i just sent an email to the address she used to sign up with, thats the only contact info i have


fingers crossed


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks JOE!! Hoping its still the same and that she checks her mail often!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't see any pictures of Ralphie on Malt Lover's section. Does anyone remember her ever posting any? I would call, but when I tried to call her last night, she told me she didn't even have the dog. It seems as though she is worried someone is trying to take a dog that doesn't belong to them, as Precious Paws said. I would be more than happy to call, or text message her if it's a cell phone and give her a link to go to if there is a picture she can look at. Let me know!









Thank you so much Joe!







Anything we can do to help Malt Lover, the better!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Please keep us updated. We are all so worried about Ralphie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I hesitated to call for the very reason that is happening..and I'm gald they are being cautious! if we can't get contact with Malt Lover..before they decide to take to the humane society...hopefully we can the contact as to which place they may decide to take him to.. Then at least get the microchip checked out. if it is Ralphie..maybe Steve can get him?

I was even thinking maybe I wouldall them later this afternoon and give them the addy to this site so they can read Malt Lovers plea...so they can understand the overwhelming concern. Maybe they don't evn know about the microchip? though it seems strange to us...many are not familiar with them.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Just wanting to bring this thread back to the top. Lynda has contacted the lady in Phoenix urging her to read this web site and see our concern. Please let this be Ralphie and please Malt Lover get in touch with us soon --
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

If she does read this, I hope she realizes we hope she doesn't bring him to the Humane Society until we can find out if it's Ralphie. How scared this pup must be!







Hopefully she realizes how much this pup is loved and how much his mommy misses him!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> ...maybe Steve can get him?[/B]


 

I'd be happy to. I've posted my contact number in the other thread (which I hope that I do not regret doing







).



I was also trying to call the number on pets 911... it was busy all the time over the 30 or 40 minute period I tried. I was gradually reading more and more posts of people calling so I imagine that they could be getting tired of the calls.



If he is a Malt, I'd be happy to go get him. I think we should contact Mary at Maltese rescue on the possibility this is not Ralphie.. If it is not Ralphie, then we have just obligated ourselves to care for another Malt.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That sounds like a plan, Steve!

If this Malt isn't Ralphie, he sure was meant to come to our attention, huh?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bless you Steve!! You sure are an Angel!! I just got back from church and see you got the information.
I hope it is indeed little Ralphie... but as you said.. this little guy needs to be protected whatever the case is.

I hope Peg isn't in too much pain!! but gosh she must have really smashed her hand!! Please tell her we wish her a speedy recovery.. so sorry that this came up in the midst of all your own problems!! We've distracted you from showering her with all that extra TLC.. Actually sounds like you both could use it!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I posted more detail in the other thread so I'll just post the picture of the dog that I am about 99% certain is not Ralphie here.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless your, and Peggy's heart, Steve









You have gone, above and beyond, the call of duty. 

As far as I can see, the OP did receive your information, and has not responded to you. There is not much more you can do. You certainly can't run around Phoenix looking at all the white doggies, without more info from the OP.

Kudoos to you and Peg. Rescue is so very lucky to have you on board
















PS: I use to live in Phoenix, and that area is NOT where I would want be hanging out. 

Use Nature's Miracle to get the urnine out of your pants ~ LOL


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was just looking for an update from MaltLover. I wish she would log on and update us.







I'm still hoping and praying that Ralphie will be found soon.


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

whoa that was alot of reading.. wow i cant believe how much support little ralphie is getting!! steve & peggy -you two truly are angels!! if only more people were more like you!! i pray ralphie gets found & returned safely!! argh all of this because of one maid!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just read the post about Ralphie and then this one. Haven't been on for a few days.

Anyway, my husband is in Phoenix for the next week visiting his kids and grandkids. If he can be of help in picking up and keeping the Maltese for a short period of time, please pm me and I will get in touch with him and let him know what to do.


----------

